# Barbie Petites Club



## Hevz

The kids keep seeing these advertised on Milkshake (channel 5) but I can't find them anywhere:hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:

Can anyone help?????


----------



## Serene123

Ebay?


----------



## Serene123

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/New--2008-Ba...temQQimsxZ20090117?IMSfp=TL090117119002r18512


----------



## Hevz

Thanks Toria, don't really wanna pay £3 postage for something that only costs £4.99 to start with though as I need two....one each for the girls.

Sorry, maybe I should have stated that 1st:blush:


Checked out Toys R Us, Argos, Amazon etc but they all say unavailable:hissy::hissy::hissy:


----------



## Hevz

Found some today in sainsbury's:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Serene123

:happydance:


----------



## Hevz

......so I bought all 4 designs that they had:rofl:

I can stash the spare 2 in the cupboard for birthdays etc:happydance:


----------

